# Angeln in Chalkidiki-Sithonia-Toroni



## boeing736 (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo ihr Meisterfischer,
ich fahre demnächst nach Toroni an der Südspitze des mittleren Fingers der sich Sithonia nennt auf Chalkidiki.
Ich war letztes Jahr auch schon dort und habe einige Hornhechte, Brachsenarten, Barscharten und Oktopuse beim Spinnfischen überlisten könnnen. 
Unter anderem konnte ich miterleben wie ein einheimischer Fischer in den frühen Morgenstunden vom Strand aus eine Goldmakrele mitz ca. 60cm. fing.... ich war sehr erstaunt....
Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung über das fischen in dieser Region?
Mich würde auch das fischen auf Wolfsbarsch und Gabelmakrelen und Conger interessieren.... 
Liebe Grüße aus Wien


----------



## Unterfranke79 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Chalkidiki-Sithonia-Toroni*

Wie klein die Welt 

Ich wollte gerade mal im Forum nachschauehn ob mir auch jemand einen Tipp zu besager Region geben kann. Fahre mit meiner Freundin Anfang August runter.

Würde mich auch freuen wenn jemand etwas dazu berichten kann.

Wobei, boeing736 kannst du mir nicht schon mal ein paar Ratschläge geben.

Ich habe leider noch keinerlei Meereszubehör. Das muss ich mir jetzt noch besorgen. Was für eine Spinrute hast du eingesetzt und welche Schnur hast du genommen?


----------



## boeing736 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Chalkidiki-Sithonia-Toroni*

Hallo Kollege,
du hast dir eine sehr schöne Gegend für euren Urlaub ausgesucht....auch ich mit meiner Frau und meiner Tochter bin im August wieder dort.
Nun zum spezifischen....
Ich bin eigentlich Donau-Spinnfischer und nehme einiges an Material auch für das Meer.
Grundsätzlich muß eine gute Spinnrute nicht teuer sein. Mit nicht teuer meine ich ab 30 Euro aufwärts.
Die Fische die du in der Ägäis an den Hacken bekommen kannst brauchen nicht unbedingt das gleich Gerät wie zum Beispiel beim Zanderfischen wo die Rute sehr steif und schnell sein sollte, weil du den Anhieb gut setzen mußt.
Also eine Spinnrute ab 3,00m mit der du bei uns Hechtfischen würdest reicht völlig.
Ich habe eine Shimano Exage FA4000 bespult mit einer geflochtenen Spiderwire, aus dem Grund weil ich weiter auswerfen kann.
Ich verwende eine Spirolino-Montage und als Köder nehme ich schlanke Oktopusarme. Damit laßen vorzüglich Hornhechte fangen...... so das wars einmal...... am Mittwoch schreibe ich weiter..... leider etwas Zeitnot.....bis dahin liebe Grüße aus Wien#h


----------

